# What's faster the 450 horsepower 12 mpg Ford Raptor or a Prius?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The Ford Raptor is one of the most powerful and fastest manly macho man production pickup trucks in the world.
The Prius is the snail of the automotive world and laughed at by the world for its low top speed
One of these vehicles has a top speed that makes girls scream. Do you know which one it is?










BTW 197 km/h=122.41 mph

107 mph=172.2km/h


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> The Ford Raptor is one of the most powerful and fastest manly macho man production pickup trucks in the world.
> The Prius is the snail of the automotive world and laughed at by the world for its low top speed
> One of these vehicles has a top speed that makes girls scream. Do you know which one it is?
> 
> ...


All Trucks have a " Cut Out" chip.

Light weight rear end and airflow dynamic make the back end of a pickup weigh about 10 pounds at speeds over 110 m.p.h.

Hitting a turtle could kill you.

Now, if you add a camper top or spoiler to a truck, to force the rear end of the truck down at speed
You could take the chip out & boogie !

The Prius would NOT SEE the truck again on an even start . . . until a gas station 200 miles down the road.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guess comparing Prius to a vehicle that has a speed limiter programmed in the ECM is one way to make Prius owners feel special. :roflmao:


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The Prius would be the first one to wreck at those speeds. 
The Ford can do both fairly safe while running over the Prius at hi speeds.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The 35" Tires on a Raptor are speed rated so the top speed is limited. Those who have removed the limiter on Gen1 Raptors will see 120MPH and on the Gen2 Raptor will see about 125MPH. None of that matters as nobody, even 200MPH Porsche's can't legally go over 85MPH (Texas) here in the US.

What's the next comparison? A Prius can seat more people than a Corvette?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Iann said:


> The Prius would be the first one to wreck at those speeds.
> The Ford can do both fairly safe while running over the Prius at hi speeds.


You don't understand anything about physics and it shows. Pick up trucks have a very high coefficient of drag as well as a very bad front to rear weight distribution making them extremely dangerous and unstable at higher speeds. The Prius Plugin in the video has a 0.25 coefficient of drag, a larger heavier plugin battery near the rear axle for improved weight distribution as well as a rear spoiler for further improved aerodynamic stability at high speed.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> You don't understand anything about physics and it shows. Pick up trucks have a very high coefficient of drag as well as a very bad front to rear weight distribution making them extremely dangerous and unstable at higher speeds. The Prius Plugin in the video has a 0.25 coefficient of drag, a larger heavier plugin battery near the rear axle for improved weight distribution as well as a rear spoiler for further improved aerodynamic stability at high speed.


Do you know what A Ford Raptor was DESIGNED for?

Going fast in the desert.

Here's one that's doing 80mph in the desert. Let's see a Prius handle that smart guy.






This also shows you don't know shit about cars.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Iann said:


> Let's see a Prius handle that smart guy.


My boat was designed to cross bodies of water. Let's see a Ford Raptor do that.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> My boat was designed to cross bodies of water. Let's see a Ford Raptor do that.
> View attachment 447550


Here ya go.






And really love the sailboat by the way.

I grew up sailing a 30' Ketch

Here's a old pic I found of us.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> My boat was designed to cross bodies of water. Let's see a Ford Raptor do that.
> View attachment 447550


My Alien fighter is designed to attack Area 51. Let's see your boat do that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> My Alien fighter is designed to attack Area 51. Let's see your boat do that.
> 
> View attachment 447563


My blender is designed to make healthy drinks and snacks from nutritious ingredients. Let's see your alien fighter do that.












Iann said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice boat. Looks fast.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> One of these vehicles has a top speed that makes girls scream. Do you know which one it is?


I don't know the answer but if it makes girls scream... I'm in.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Here in Chicago the answer is simple: Trucks are faster than cars. Both will inevitably hit a pothole. The truck has big fat tires and a heavy duty suspension which will absorb the blow with little trouble. The Prius will end up in the shop if it hits a pothole at speeds a truck can handle with no problem. Last time I hit one and messed my car up (Merc E-class) the tow truck driver told me I was lucky I wasn't driving a little compact car. He said he saw a lot of those with broken axles from potholes. I just had two damaged tires and two slightly bent (repairable) rims. If I'd been in a truck or the 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII I had years ago I could have taken that pothole at 40. I miss that Lincoln. 4 wheel independent air suspension, 60-series tires... it could take speed bumps at 30.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

zandor said:


> Here in Chicago the answer is simple: Trucks are faster than cars. Both will inevitably hit a pothole. The truck has big fat tires and a heavy duty suspension which will absorb the blow with little trouble. The Prius will end up in the shop if it hits a pothole at speeds a truck can handle with no problem. Last time I hit one and messed my car up (Merc E-class) the tow truck driver told me I was lucky I wasn't driving a little compact car. He said he saw a lot of those with broken axles from potholes. I just had two damaged tires and two slightly bent (repairable) rims. If I'd been in a truck or the 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII I had years ago I could have taken that pothole at 40. I miss that Lincoln. 4 wheel independent air suspension, 60-series tires... it could take speed bumps at 30.


Most Prii will actually do much better than most cars when hitting a pothole because of their high profile tires and 3000+ lbs curb weight.
The only exception is the Prius Performance Plus Package which has lowering springs, stiffer front and rear anti roll bars, larger wheels and low profile tires.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I've owned a lot of economy cars over the years from the US, Japan, Korea you name it and the only economy car I ever owned that can cruise at over 100 mph and not even flinch while still accelerating is the Volkswagen Jetta.. German's got the whole 100 MPH plus club down even on there economy vehicles.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Working for solar company back in 2008 & they leased new prius for sales guys. Later on when i reached 110mph on highway the Prius did start to make a very worrisome vibration. &#128556;


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The Ford is faster at breaking down.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Most Prii will actually do much better than most cars when hitting a pothole because of their high profile tires and 3000+ lbs curb weight.
> The only exception is the Prius Performance Plus Package which has lowering springs, stiffer front and rear anti roll bars, larger wheels and low profile tires.


A " Geek " car in front of THE " Geek" store !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The 35" Tires on a Raptor are speed rated so the top speed is limited. Those who have removed the limiter on Gen1 Raptors will see 120MPH and on the Gen2 Raptor will see about 125MPH. None of that matters as nobody, even 200MPH Porsche's can't legally go over 85MPH (Texas) here in the US.
> 
> What's the next comparison? A Prius can seat more people than a Corvette?


My Rav4 sees a 100mph on the highway all the time.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Raptor is great for drawing attention away from a small cock.

Prius just says I give up, its small and I have learned to live with it

Dodge, Jeep says my cock is so massive it draws all blood from my brain and so I bought this pos


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Speed is always relative...

Check surge pricing...

What is worse being found dead on the side of a highway, driving a Prius on Uber or an Uber Raptor F 150?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Speed is always relative...
> 
> Check surge pricing...
> 
> What is worse being found dead on the side of a highway, driving a Prius on Uber or an Uber Raptor F 150?


A PRIUS.

EVEN WORSE
BEING " FOUND" IN ONE ALIVE. .


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Iann said:


> The Prius would be the first one to wreck at those speeds.
> The Ford can do both fairly safe while running over the Prius at hi speeds.


Prius would not wreck, and do not try this at home. My father had a lead foot. He drove routinely late at night at 110-120 mph, with me in the car, and it was smooth. My own Prius loved going fast. The car has no problem. It is the driver who might not know how to handle that speed.


----------

